# Sensors



## arrakisdunes (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi folks,

I'm a newbie in electronics subject (or even worst than newbie), and i have two questions to a personal project of mine... and their are:

1) Someone knows if there are in the market (and in case of positive answer please give me the link of one), one sensor to measure the abdominal perimeter, or in other words, like a elastic belt who measure the length of the belly or of the ballon (but is to measure all the time... so must be a sensor to retrieve the length/perimeter);

2) Someone knows after having a sensor (like this one: http://www.riekerinc.com/E-Inclinometers/NG_Inclinometer%20Sensor.htm ) how i can take the values and (for this example) do a program in .NET to use this values in Degrees? (the connection will be to one pda who will track every values of the sensor, so will be connect by USB to the pda, and so, also need to know how to connect the sensor to a USB)


Thks :smile:


----------



## arrakisdunes (Oct 21, 2008)

no one knows??:sigh:


----------

